# List of XXX-Rated Domains?



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I have seen lists of domains compiled into Hosts files for the purpose of blocking certain undesirable sites from being accessed either intentionally or unintentionally and they work very well for blocking ad servers and lots hijackers.

Has anyone seen a hosts file that lists many/most/nearly all/all XXX-rated sites?

Yes, I know, the list couldn't possibly be complete and it would have to be updated almost daily; but, it would certainly be a help and a darned good start.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yes Alex I did. 

Let me look around and try and find it for yea. 

Just remember you will have to disable your hosts file to get to those sites again.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Here you go.

http://remember.mine.nu/downloads/


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Pasted into my hosts file and it ground both IE6 and Netscape 7.1 to a near stop. It takes so long to bring up a (non-blocked) site that I went to the kitchen, fixed a bowl of cerial and ate it and the page still wasn't finished.

Rebooting did no good.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

OK don't paste the whole list but just the xxx sites. 
Because if you look at the list it has many sites in it.

I have even seen hosts file list that blocks out any site that has ads.

Now with Netscape it can slow things down because Netscape keeps trying to load what you blocked.

So get edexter from here. http://accs-net.com/hosts/eDexter.html

It works great.

Your see it says...
Special Note for Netscape users: eDexter will also eliminate the "hang" problem with Netscape. If you use Netscape, it will keep waiting for a response from the blocked servers in your hosts file longer than it should - which will delay the page loading. eDexter will prevent that by pretending to be the server that has been blocked and will "talk" to Netscape for it. Internet Explorer 5 and up does not usually exhibit this problem, but you can still benefit from eDexter's other uses.

What edexter does is add it's own image. This fools Netscape into thinking it got the add so it loads the page. By default it is just a small line that is hard to see. but it lets you change the image to others it has or you can make your own.

HOSTS Manager 1.4 helps you add to your hosts file without losing or duplicating your existing entries.

http://www.aldostools.com/hosts.html

I have Netscape 7.1 and IE 6 on my PC with 98SE so things should be the same for you as me.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Note:

Make a copy of the hosts file as back up. 
You may have a copy backup that Spybot would of made if you set spybot up to do so.
But then go to where your hosts file is and just copy and paste it so your have a "copy of hosts" file.

HostsToggle will make back ups for you also. 
http://accs-net.com/hosts/HostsToggle/


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I finally got this XXX-Rated hosts file to work as it should. I had to do away with my hosts file that blocks ads and substitute the porn hosts file in its place. If I added it to the existing ad-blocking hosts file, it got so large that the computer took about 15 to 18 minutes to boot and programs took from 1 to 8 minutes to start when clicked on.

Anyway, I put in the XXX-Rated hosts file. I then went to google and did a search for several "dirty" words. I then clicked on every link in the first two pages of each search and found *NO* blocked sites--not even one. I did this three times using three sets of search words and I was amazed that the hosts file didn't make even one hit.

So much for that.

By the way, it seems that when you have a hosts file that exceeds 65,000 lines, you risk making windows non-functional.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Forgot to mention, I had to greatly reduce the number of lines in the porn hosts file to even allow Windows to run.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Never heard of the hosts file troubles you was having but glad you got it to work. 
I don't know how many lines are in mine but it's 892KB in size and about 28,000 sites are listed or it may be 28,000 line. Don't know just how the HOSTS Manager 1.4 does it counting.

Also I found a bug or someone else posted about it and I tested it.
In the new CWShredder 2 I ran the other day and it found CWS.HiddenDll and deleted it. Others were coming up clean and the lots of others were finding the same CWS.HiddenDll file.

Will it seem to be pointing to your hosts file. I turned on WinPatrol and after running CWShredder 2 WinPatrol pops up telling me changes were made and ask if I wanted to look at my hosts file. 
It was posted that it will delete these here from your hosts file.
127.0.0.1 ad.ca.doubleclick.net 
127.0.0.1 ad.uk.doubleclick.net
127.0.0.1 ads.x10.com
127.0.0.1 leader.linkexchange.com
127.0.0.1 ln.doubleclick.net
127.0.0.1 m.doubleclick.net
127.0.0.1 m2.doubleclick.net
127.0.0.1 focusin.ads.targetnet.com
127.0.0.1 ads-03.tor.focusin.ads.targetnet.com
127.0.0.1 ads.fortunecity.com
127.0.0.1 media19.fastclick.net
127.0.0.1 media.fastclick.net
127.0.0.1 media.popuptraffic.com
127.0.0.1 adserv.internetfuel.com
127.0.0.1 ads.specificpop.com
127.0.0.1 iv.doubleclick.net
127.0.0.1 banners.valuead.com
127.0.0.1 webpdp.gator.com
127.0.0.1 ads.specificclick.com
127.0.0.1 a.tribalfusion.com 
127.0.0.1 ad.uk.tangozebra.com

And it deleted all but the 127.0.0.1 ad.uk.tangozebra.com.
I can even lock the hosts file with WinPatrol but CWShredder 2 will still open and delete from it.
So I used the HostsToggle to make backups of my hosts file.

Note: Like I said my host file is big so CWShredder 2 may of deleted more then what I posted here. but when I did the test I added the links between line #------- lines to keep it all in one place and make it easy to see.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

When I get the porn and the ads combined, it comes to about 2.8 megs.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Wow you sure have a super big hosts file.

You sure you don't the same thing listed more then once?

I know I have in mine and I even used the HOSTS Manager 1.4.

Don't know why. Guess I should go tru them and that will take up a lot of time but once it is don't it will be cleaner and smaller.
I know some I added to the list have a bigger space after the 127.0.0.1 and then the way some are listed other ways into groups and have notes etc in the list. Because I know I have some listed more then once. 
Guess if I could take it over to my sister's she could use a spead sheet or what ever to list it all and then I guess it would be more easy to go tru the list.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

The ad-blocking hosts file I have used for the last several months is 498KB. The porn-blocking hosts file you referred me to is 2.29 Megs all by itself. 

Add those together and you have a 2.8 Meg hosts file.

It seems logical that an inordinately large hosts file would slow web browsing; however, I cannot understand why it would have a paralytic effect on all of Windows and associated programs. But, that is the case whether one understands it or not.

Frankly, a 2.8-meg hosts file certainly doesn't seem large to me, especially considering I am running it on 512 Megs of RAM, and a 2.4 GHz P4 processor with dual-channel DDR memory desktop computer and on a laptop with 256 RAM and a 3.1-GHz, 64-bit AMD processor. The result is the same on both machines.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Ok I got yea now. But that one porn-blocking hosts file and the one you had if you jusy pasted the two together then I bet you have lots of the very same things listed twice. 
I would get the HOSTS Manager 1.4 to add the two together and it will help from getting things listed twice. Then get the HostsToggle and make backups. You can change also from one hosts file to another hosts file easy too. 
That way you can use the smaller hosts file and then put the big one back if someone else uses your PC to keep them from going places. I have it so the HostsToggle is not in the start up because it is just me on the PC so no need to go changing things all the time.
Now you have more PC then I do or I guess about the same. 
I got 512 Megs of RAM, and a XP-1800 1533 GHz processor with dual-channel DDR memory and 128 dual-channel DDR memory video card. But I had to replace the video card and had the same thing before but it was a 64MB dual-channel DDR memory card and the speed was the same. 

Maybe I can make up some new hosts files and test things out to see if it also slows things down for me. 

I use 98SE and I am not on any network or anything. Just the one PC with ZA Pro and a router and all the setting up high.


----------



## murray654 (Aug 15, 2004)

Hi

2 questions

Where is the hosts file? is it *windows\system32\drivers\etc* ?
If the only entry there is *127.0.0.1 localhost* is there any reason to be worried about it?

Why would this be related to the forum being slow and the missing forum search tool?

OK its actually 4 questions

Cheers,

Murray


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Look here at this site http://remember.mine.nu/

You have to keep the 127.0.0.1 localhost because that is your own PC so nothing to worry about.

Don't know what it has to do with the forum being slow oe the search.


----------



## Chicon (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi everybody,

I had a try with a 176K host file. When I connect to the Internet, the connection dialog box freezes during 3 minutes (100 CPU used) after my login validation till the moment my computer is registered to the network. I am running Win2000 Pro on a AMD Athlon 1900+ with 512MB RAM. If I merged the porn sites file with mine, would it mean that I will have to wait around 40 minutes to get my connection ?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Hi Chicon,

I am not one that knows all that much about hosts files and I have not heard of the troubles you and others have posted here.
The types of trouble I know of and have heard is you just will not be able to get to some sites if you have that site in your hosts file.

Maybe clear out your cache oe temp folder first. That way going to the same sites you went to before you added the hosts file it will not try to load the same ads or pages that your now blocking.

If you are using IE then you can us other things to block bad sites.

I have SpySites from here. http://camtech2000.net/Pages/SpySites_Program.html#SpySitesFree It has 6701 sites in the data base.

Then there is the Spyware Block List File that you can get but I never used it but it gets updated a lot.

http://www.spywareguide.com/blockfile.php

I don't use IE but for Windows updates and have my setting real high.


----------

